# How to change electric supplier? Anyone done it?



## CJB0807 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have discovered that Endesa have been charging me incorrectly and for the last TEN YEARS they have been charging me double my true electric consumption!

They have been "investigating" my official complaint for three months even though the bills clearly show what they have been doing. They are continuing to overcharge me and make no offer of compensation, in fact they just pass me from Department to Department whenever I call. 

While they "investigate" I want to know how to change suppliers. Does anyone know how I can do this (My apartment is a small two bedroom one in Sitio de Calahonda, Mijas Costa, Spain and we have average electric usage.)

Has anyone actually done it and if so can they offer any advice or feedback on the porcess?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

CJB0807 said:


> I have discovered that Endesa have been charging me incorrectly and for the last TEN YEARS they have been charging me double my true electric consumption!
> 
> They have been "investigating" my official complaint for three months even though the bills clearly show what they have been doing. They are continuing to overcharge me and make no offer of compensation, in fact they just pass me from Department to Department whenever I call.
> 
> ...



Are you being billed directly by them or via a management company?

How does the "doubling" work - do they simply read 2X the meter reading, double the standing charge, treble tax?

If they are simply doubling up on the meter reading then it's a case of doing your own reading and submiting it (and be there for the next one). One assumes that after 10 years, they'll have something like (for example) 300,000 Kw Hours and your meter says 150,000 Kw hours. Simple. Obviously not that simple though?!!

As for changing companies, in the past few months, after June 1st I think, Spain opened up the Electrical supply market. You should have received a letter with one of your bills letting you know how you could change suppliers and even (or must if your contracted power is greater than 10Kw) deal directly with them rather than stay within the governments regulated tarif. 

Bottom line, google any other supplier (Fenosa (now Enegas has bought them up), Iberdrola etc., etc. Find their phone number and ask how you can switch to them. Believe me, they'll do as much as possible to facilitate your transition.

Best of luck,

Xose


----------



## CJB0807 (Oct 20, 2009)

They have simply added a multiplier of x 2 to every meter reading to convert the meter reading to Kilowatt hours. After years of trying to work out why my bills are so much higher than neighbours it has transpired my meter records in Kilowatt hours so the double conversion on the bill was never neccessary. To me it's very simple but as with every big organisation they only want to talk when it suits them!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

CJB0807 said:


> They have simply added a multiplier of x 2 to every meter reading to convert the meter reading to Kilowatt hours. After years of trying to work out why my bills are so much higher than neighbours it has transpired my meter records in Kilowatt hours so the double conversion on the bill was never neccessary. To me it's very simple but as with every big organisation they only want to talk when it suits them!


If you have worked this out, and they agree, tell them that you want your rebate now... and don't let them forget the taxes whcih would have been impacted by the % on Kw used, and they can sort out who's to blame later.

Ask them for an "Oja de reclamaciones" to be sent to you immediatly.

In the mean time, take a look at the various consumer bodies - Oficina del consumidor is probably best - and see if you can't expadite things that way.

http://consumo-inc.es/guiacons/interior/otrosdocumentos/denunrecl/den_recl.htm

Xose


----------



## Expat Ben (Jul 28, 2009)

CJB0807 said:


> They have simply added a multiplier of x 2 to every meter reading to convert the meter reading to Kilowatt hours. After years of trying to work out why my bills are so much higher than neighbours it has transpired my meter records in Kilowatt hours so the double conversion on the bill was never neccessary. To me it's very simple but as with every big organisation they only want to talk when it suits them!



I would like to add a comment on this subject although I'm not sure where it fits in with your complaint, but here goes....

I understand that the electric company from Seville that perate on the costa del sol charges a lot more than certain other electric companies in other parts of spain and I have worked out that they charge approx double, as I have friends in othr parts of spain who pay more or less 40 euros a month for electric and yet the last two months electric down here have equated to 160 euros.

Maybe someone else can shed some light on this subject as it seems to me that certain people on the south coast are paying more or less double for electricity than people on other parts pf spain.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

CJB0807 said:


> I have discovered that Endesa have been charging me incorrectly and for the last TEN YEARS they have been charging me double my true electric consumption!
> 
> They have been "investigating" my official complaint for three months even though the bills clearly show what they have been doing. They are continuing to overcharge me and make no offer of compensation, in fact they just pass me from Department to Department whenever I call.
> 
> ...


Hi Again CJB,
Sorry, forgot to ask on the last post.

Just out of interest, on your last bill, what's the cost of the Kw they're applying?

It should be somewhere in the region of 0.115 cents per Kw.

Thanks,
Xose


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Xose said:


> Hi Again CJB,
> Sorry, forgot to ask on the last post.
> 
> Just out of interest, on your last bill, what's the cost of the Kw they're applying?
> ...


Xose is right....
Don't know if it helps but here it is 0.11473 cents per kw.


----------



## CJB0807 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Xose is right....
> Don't know if it helps but here it is 0.11473 cents per kw.


Yes, they are charging the correct rate per Kw/h BUT they are doubling the usage. To me it's really simple but not to Endesa. 

They have now told me that my complaint has been "resolved". They have not written to me, they have not phoned me, they have not done anything and they still continue to double my bills. They have now registered a second complaint because they can see no reason for the multiplier on my usage! Neither can I. Now they have prevaracated even more, they say they need to send a technician to examine my meter. 

The link you gave to the consumer bodies doesn't appear to work, can you please let me have it again.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

CJB0807 said:


> Yes, they are charging the correct rate per Kw/h BUT they are doubling the usage. To me it's really simple but not to Endesa.
> 
> They have now told me that my complaint has been "resolved". They have not written to me, they have not phoned me, they have not done anything and they still continue to double my bills. They have now registered a second complaint because they can see no reason for the multiplier on my usage! Neither can I. Now they have prevaracated even more, they say they need to send a technician to examine my meter.
> 
> The link you gave to the consumer bodies doesn't appear to work, can you please let me have it again.


Hi CJB,
Link works for me.

Here it is again.
http://consumo-inc.es/guiacons/interior/otrosdocumentos/denunrecl/den_recl.htm

Did you keep the original incident number (did they let you have one as they should have?). Worth telling them that so far as you're concerned, the original incident number remains open. Just in case they've closed it to make their internal stats look good.... and while you're at it, ask them for the "Oja de reclamaciones" in which you will refer to the original, as yet Unresolved, incident number.

If the link doesn't work, take a look at the URL and type it in manually. 
"http://consumo-inc.es/guiacons/interior/otrosdocumentos/denunrecl/den_recl.htm"

Good luck.


----------

